# No Residue Stickers?



## tozier9 (Dec 11, 2010)

I am looking for small stickers, maybe 2'' by 2''. They will be to stick on our shirts to tell customers they are made in the usa, or organic... Anyone have any experience with this? I want them to be able to peel off easily and not leave a residue on our shirts.


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

Why not a Hang Tag?


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

Just ask you label supplier for "removable adhesive".....


----------

